# Whoo Hooo!!!



## DennisM (Dec 21, 2009)

Ok despist a mail driver that can not read, completely read the address wrong, I had to run after her and exchange the package she left for my package.....

I am the proud new own of a Nikon d40x camera! Thank you John!

Now to print out the maunal and learn how to use it!


Dennis


----------

